# Fanplastico = Hot Lovin'



## Jude (Jan 25, 2006)

This is hardly a proper FOTD and I have been laying low with the whole makeup thing lately but I had to show you girls (for the girls who don't have it) how freakin' hot Fanplastico Lacquer is.  Get it... hurry!  Hurry!


----------



## KJam (Jan 25, 2006)

Stunning - that is actually something I have been meaning to get for a while. I don't think I'll put it off any longer after seeing this!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 25, 2006)

Jude that looks brilliant, id absolutly love it if you had a whole post with all your looks from the past
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes i know thats cheeky but you have a public service to provide this community


----------



## Piaqua (Jan 25, 2006)

Gorgeous color... okay, I always see your FOTD, and always want to say this, but never do. Today is the day I think: You have the most stunning facial structure ever. Especially those lovely cheekbones... gosh I'm jealous


----------



## user2 (Jan 25, 2006)

Gorgeous! But I can't pull off red lips like yours


----------



## black_crx (Jan 25, 2006)

Hot, hot, hot!! I wish I could wear so many colors like you can!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 25, 2006)

lovin' the lips


----------



## user4 (Jan 25, 2006)

wow baby, thats SUPER RED!!! i love it on u... it looks so hot on ur skin!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 25, 2006)

That is really beautiful.  The perfect red lip.  So why have you "been laying low with the whole makeup thing"?


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 25, 2006)

*Fanplastico*

It has such a sexy retro hollywood look, I love it!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 25, 2006)

This is one of the first laquers I bought (along with Veneer) and I love it! It's the best Red ever!!!!!
It looks amazing on you!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 25, 2006)

Mami Likeeee!! I want that... It's not LE tho rite?


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 25, 2006)

nice...hot


----------



## Bianca (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks amazing on you!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 25, 2006)

That color looks great on you!


----------



## Jude (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Mami Likeeee!! I want that... It's not LE tho rite?_

 
Nope.. it is a perm so get it chica, you will look super hot.


----------



## Jude (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_That is really beautiful.  The perfect red lip.  So why have you "been laying low with the whole makeup thing"?_

 
Eh.. I have been sleeping in lately.  I will never give up making my face permanently though.  I love it too much. (hugs)


----------



## jeanna (Jan 25, 2006)

aw man. so hot!


----------



## zoinksta (Jan 25, 2006)

Wowza, i love the whole look! i could never pull off reds like that. Btw, speaking of lacquers....what's the difference between them and lipglass, in terms of texture?


----------



## Incredible (Jan 25, 2006)

That's hot!  lol.  It reminds me of a candy apple.


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 25, 2006)

i discovered this last night as well!!! fanplastico!!!


----------



## Joke (Jan 25, 2006)

Waw, very diva!


----------



## crystaL (Jan 25, 2006)

damnit! I must have that for a bachelorette party I'm going to! Is that all that you have on your lips?


----------



## kimmy (Jan 25, 2006)

goddamn you're gorgeous. that fanplastico looks so fab on you!!


----------



## enka (Jan 25, 2006)

Super hot! 

Is is colour bleeding into the smal wrinkles around the lips? Witch l/l do you use?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow! How did I overlook that color? You look beautiful. as always.


----------



## mellz (Jan 25, 2006)

wow woman! gorgeous color


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 25, 2006)

I love it.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 25, 2006)

very hot!


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 25, 2006)

I am so jealous of your lips! lol I love that color! It's gorgeous!


----------



## asteffey (Jan 25, 2006)

i have fanplastico and its great. sooo pigmented!


----------



## user3 (Jan 25, 2006)

you're so evil!!!!
That is beautiful!


----------



## stacey (Jan 25, 2006)

it looks LOVELY on you jude because you have such a great color to you! jealous!


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow. That's so effing hott.

If you had to pick ONE? Fantaplastico or Auto de Femme?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 25, 2006)

damn woman. You sure can wear reds.  You look HOT!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 25, 2006)

On you= hot to death
On me= clown-ish

You look amazing in everything!


----------



## hazelinsight (Jan 25, 2006)

Sexy Momma


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 25, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## Delphi373 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi All!  I'm new (hello there!) and usually don't comment much, well, ever he he - but this look is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  With your brown eyes against the red - just gorgeous - love it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Make a note to self - you look awesome in RED!


----------



## jaicee79 (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish I could wear red like that! It's so classic!! Love it!
Damn girl that's hot! I'm jealous!


----------



## Lisheous (Jan 26, 2006)

*I love it too!*

I took a chance on this one in a swap and I have to say, it didn't work for my tan skin. I used it a few times and I tried to like and now I'm loving it. I had to get used to this color and now it's my favorite beautiful fantastic flaming hot red. I have to post a picture of this one soon.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 26, 2006)

Jude I just have to say this, because no one else seems to have mentioned it, but you look hot without eyeshadow. And actually it's nice to see you like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't feel bad about not putting craploads on, you look fine without it.


----------



## veilchen (Jan 26, 2006)

That's really a gorgeous colour!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 26, 2006)

amazing colour!!! i want it!


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zoinksta* 
_Wowza, i love the whole look! i could never pull off reds like that. Btw, speaking of lacquers....what's the difference between them and lipglass, in terms of texture?_

 
I find them not to be as sticky as lipgloss.


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh baybehhhh,that's hot.


----------



## Jude (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_it looks LOVELY on you jude because you have such a great color to you! jealous!_

 
Holy lord, I love you mama. <3


----------



## Jude (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a_parting_gift* 
_Wow. That's so effing hott.

If you had to pick ONE? Fantaplastico or Auto de Femme?_

 
Hard choice but I would go with Auto De Femme... haha.  They are both hotness on a stick but ADF has better texture and feels so velvety on the skin it should be illegal.

Thanks pretty girl (hugs)


----------



## Jude (Jan 26, 2006)

Big hella thanks everyone!  Y'all gave me the warm and fuzzies...

(hhhhuuuuugggssss)


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 26, 2006)

Why why why must you post to make us all want more more more?!

Wow, that's one colour I've severely overlooked. Yummers.


----------



## exodus (Jan 26, 2006)

Mama I've missed your hotness so much! Not your fault - I'm the one who's been away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man that looks so damn hot on you! Smoochies and (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Vespcat (Jan 26, 2006)

I love Fanplastico, it looks great on nearly every skintone and looks Fan-tabulous on you!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sooooooo getting it for my photoshoot in two weeks!


----------



## Gemrism (Jan 26, 2006)

OMG THAT IS SOOOOO HOT
i am gonna get myself soem of that


----------



## xitsvivx (Jan 26, 2006)

wow.. super hot. i love it.. so vintagey.


----------



## afterglow (Jan 26, 2006)

That's so bright... I love it!  Damn, looking at all your FOTDs always makes me want to go and try out new products... today: lacquer!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 26, 2006)

thats so glam!! love it!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 26, 2006)

looks gorgeous on you! i'm having trouble finding a good red/berry color


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jan 27, 2006)

big lips .... im jealous .....u look good =)


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 27, 2006)

you're hot!!!! i just wish i could wear that shade of red.


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 27, 2006)

love this jude!! you ooze sex appeal and class all the time!!! btw i love the cheeks too....this is my fave fotd youve done this year!!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 27, 2006)

I Love Love Love Fanplasticooooo!!!


----------



## PinkShell21 (Jan 28, 2006)

OMG I wore this today and I totally agree it is gorgeous! lol at the thought of remembering that i got this because I heard Nelly Furtado used it! ok wierd but its just something i do...buy things celebrities use!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 28, 2006)

Beautiful as always! I wish I could pull off red lips, but red makes my lips look smaller.


----------



## Neon_Couture (Jan 28, 2006)

VERY Hott..


----------



## Padmita (Jan 28, 2006)

That color is gorgeous on you, I wish I could wear reds like that *sigh*...


----------



## monirock (Jan 28, 2006)

i lovee fanplastico, especially over rocker.


----------



## breathless (Jan 28, 2006)

that looks beautiful! i wonder if it would work on my pale skin tone. haha.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 29, 2006)

Bought one!


----------



## crystaL (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Buttercup* 
_Bought one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ditto! haha ... my wallet HATES Jude


----------

